# cm9 0.6 not sleeping



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi I have an issue with cm9 0.6. It does sleep. The screen is always on. Anyone having same issue and hopefully a solution plz? Thx in advance


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> Hi I have an issue with cm9 0.6. It does sleep. The screen is always on. Anyone having same issue and hopefully a solution plz? Thx in advance


check settings -> display -> sleep and see what its set at.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> Hi I have an issue with cm9 0.6. It does sleep. The screen is always on. Anyone having same issue and hopefully a solution plz? Thx in advance


The maxium one can set the screen to stay awake is 30 minutes. If yours is staying on longer than that when you have not touch the screen, doing that resets the timer, then something is screwy. Check your display settings and try setting it to the shortest setting and see what happens. Otherwise, I would uninstall everything and reinstall. BTW, yours is the first I have heard with this issue.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

set it to 15sec and nothing... the screen does dim after 15sec but stays dimmed ... yup that's pretty weird... it is causing huge huge battery drain


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> set it to 15sec and nothing... the screen does dim after 15sec but stays dimmed ... yup that's pretty weird... it is causing huge huge battery drain


Try a factory data/reset and see what happens.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

After a full charge, it got fixed by itself lol.I suspect a background app was running.Thx anyway guys


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> Hi I have an issue with cm9 0.6. It does sleep. The screen is always on. Anyone having same issue and hopefully a solution plz? Thx in advance


Maybe cut down on it's caffeine late at night.. just saying


----------



## soopervoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I had a similar issue where the tp kept waking up, hence killing battery life fast. It sometimes happens, sometimes doesn't. I close all apps by sideswiping them away. Any suggestions? Currently running 0.6alpha


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

soopervoo said:


> I had a similar issue where the tp kept waking up, hence killing battery life fast. It sometimes happens, sometimes doesn't. I close all apps by sideswiping them away. Any suggestions? Currently running 0.6alpha


Try a clean install. Haven't heard of anyone's TP waking up after it has been successfully turned off. All alpha's of CM have a known issue that when turned off, will sometimes try to start back up. If you watch your screen after turning off, and you see it starting to boot back up, press the volume key to stop the countdown and select turn off from the Moboot menu. I have NEVER had mine turn back on after doing this.


----------



## daringray (May 28, 2012)

soopervoo said:


> I had a similar issue where the tp kept waking up, hence killing battery life fast. It sometimes happens, sometimes doesn't. I close all apps by sideswiping them away. Any suggestions? Currently running 0.6alpha


I am having this now too. I will put the TP to sleep using the power button and it will randomly turn on and stay on. Needless to say this kills battery life. Had been running A2 for some time. Assuming it was something I installed I did a factory reset and reinstalled only the essentials. Worked great for a few days then same thing. I updated to the latest nightly and again only installed the essentials and again it seemed better for a while. After a period of time (no new apps installed) it started doing the same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## qt11 (May 22, 2012)

me too, this has also recently started. Same symptoms, i've only seen it while charging however, it'll turn on and stay on....

i'm on the latest nightly.


----------

